# April 2017 PE Results Are Out



## tua85366 (May 25, 2017)

Gentleman,

April 2017 PE results are out. How much longer would we say for SE results to be released? Does anyone have any historical data to make a determination based on trend? I understand a lot of you are banking on mid-June. Also, I have seen that results are usually released around a week or so after the SE scoring workshop, but I have not seen the June Licensure Exchange published yet (see below for link) so that date is unknown at this point.

http://ncees.org/category/news/lex/


----------



## David Connor SE (May 25, 2017)

I'd say you have 2-3 more weeks.


----------



## damascus (May 25, 2017)

When I passed the vertical, it was released on same day as PE. But it probably varies with each cycle.


----------



## StandardPractice (May 25, 2017)

damascus said:


> When I passed the vertical, it was released on same day as PE. But it probably varies with each cycle.


Whaaa!


----------



## Mithrandir918 (May 25, 2017)

Typically 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## kennyb04 (May 25, 2017)

Based on the first replies from last April 2016 on the PE and SE boards it was right at 3 weeks for the SE results after initial PE release.


----------



## tua85366 (May 25, 2017)

Thanks fellas, appreciate the input.


----------



## Civil Dawg (May 26, 2017)

I used the "Chat Now" feature on the NCEES website and was told the SE Exam Grading Workshop would take place the weekend of June 4th.  So results possibly the following Friday, the 9th?


----------



## bassplayer45 (May 26, 2017)

Results begin to roll out the Wednesday after the grading workshop. It varies by state based on the rules they have for accepting the results


----------



## Civil Dawg (May 26, 2017)

bassplayer45 said:


> Results begin to roll out the Wednesday after the grading workshop. It varies by state based on the rules they have for accepting the results


Well...there goes any productivity I was going to have that Wednesday/Thursday!


----------



## Mush (May 31, 2017)

I used the NCEES chat feature as well. State rules permitting, I reckon the SE results will be out anytime between June 08 and 14.


----------

